# Triac con carga capacitiva



## MAURICIO1986 (Dic 27, 2007)

Hola, mi nombre es Mauricio y este es mi primera consulta en este foro, necesito que me ayuden en un trabajo de experimento en clases, necesito conmutar en 220v y 50hz un condensador de alterna de 270uf y quiero usar un triac, y la duda es que protección le debo colocar al triac para que este no sufra ningún daño y  funcione sin ningún problema ante el condensador, sera suficiente una red snubber? el problema es que hay mucha información usando triac con carga inductiva pero no con capacitiva y me a costado un mundo encontrarla, ojala me respondan y me den una solución, desde ya les agradezco mucho. Mauricio


----------



## Elvic (Dic 28, 2007)

en este PDF están algunas recomendaciones para trabajar con tiristores, puedes basarte aquí

http://web.frm.utn.edu.ar/epotencia/apuntes/recomendaciones.pdf

ahora con lo que respecta al la protección para una carga capacitiva 

busca información sobre:  protección contra di/dt en tiristor (triac scr)

y poner un buen disipador al triac es recomendable.. pues como lo lo explica le PDF se eleva la temperatura al consumir mucha corriente por el capacitor..

en este otro enlace explica que poniendo una bobina en serie  disminuye  ese problema 
http://books.google.com/books?id=5O...ts=9psYxya8nv&sig=HaJbVy9jUw2QmA83fnH62I4LsEU

o algo asi
la red snubber se usa entre otras cosas  para prevenir falsos disparos, "por lo que yo se...ops:  "  con carga inductiva o por la frecuencia de conmutacion.

suerT


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 28, 2007)

Como no explicas casi nada, es dificil ayudarte...

Otra solucion es utilizar mosfets, algo tan simple como utilizar un puente de diodos y un mosfet, tiene la ventaja que eres tu quien controla la apertur/cierre y no el paso por cero de la corriente.


En princpio debes hacer hacer un circuito que se dispare por el paso por cero de la CORRIENTE igualito que las inductivas.

Las precauciones deberian la limitacion de corriente, deberias calcular una resistencia no inductiva y que aguante la potencia.

R=Vpico/Imax triac

P=Vpic*Imaxtriac= W, aunque salga poca potencia pon resistencias de cargon de  2W, es un tema puramente mecanico y de materiales.


----------



## MAURICIO1986 (Dic 28, 2007)

Gracias por responderme Elvic y tiopepe123, el triac se debe activar si o si cada 5 mili segundos de la onda sinusoidal osea se activa cuando esta  en el angulo 90º  y se desactiva en el angulo 180º de la onda, y se vuelve activar en el angulo 270º y se desactiva en los 360º, como se ve en el dibujo así debe conducir el triac, yo lo tengo echo en el simulador y me funciona bien, uso un triac bta139 que es de 16 A y 600v , antes del triac le tengo puesto una resistencia de 100ohm de carbón para limitar la corriente ya que si la quito me deforma la onda y luego me arroja un error, luego del triac esta el condensador como se ve en sgte dibujo,como les decía anteriormente todo me funciona bien en el simulador pero en la realidad debe ser un poco mas distinto, y por eso prefiero que me recomienden que puedo usar de protección antes de llevarlo a la practica , otra cosa en  donde esta conectado el triac con el condensador le puse un medidor de corriente, en el instante de conexión del triac este me marcaba una intensidad de 200A y cuando conectaba y cuando no conducía este bajaba alrededor de 160 A pero el programa no arrojaba error y el osciloscopio no me marcaba deformación de la onda después del triac, sera problema para el triac es cantidad de corriente? 

Tiopepe123 me gustaría que si pudieras me enviara un dibujo usado el mosfet con los diodos para probarlo en en simulador.


Saludos Mauricio


----------

